# Is Redline 1501 a good industrial embroidery machine?



## IKnowaGuyDesigns (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi, 

I want to add embroidery to my business. Does anyone know anything about the Redline 1501?


Thank you,


----------



## Bryce77 (Oct 10, 2016)

I have seen bad reviews around is also a Chinese machine reason why is cheaper than Barudan and Tajima. I will try melco instead. if not Barudan


----------



## StichinChicks (Feb 14, 2017)

IKnowaGuyDesigns said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to add embroidery to my business. Does anyone know anything about the Redline 1501?
> 
> ...


The Redline 1501C is a fully featured, compact, multi-needle *embroidery *machine with a lightweight profile. This machine is capable of handling almost all garments with speeds up to 1000 SPM. Due to the unique combination of features and price, this embroidery machine is the perfect companion for people looking to start in the embroidery business or upgrade from a smaller machine.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Sounds like a ad above me. They obviously know how to read a brochure. The machine is cheap and it is Chinese. Please use the search button as Chinese machines have been discussed many times here.


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

StichinChicks said:


> The Redline 1501C is a fully featured, compact, multi-needle *embroidery *machine with a lightweight profile. This machine is capable of handling almost all garments with speeds up to 1000 SPM. Due to the unique combination of features and price, this embroidery machine is the perfect companion for people looking to start in the embroidery business or upgrade from a smaller machine.


Advertisement should be removed, the person looking for actual advice


----------



## IKnowaGuyDesigns (Jan 21, 2016)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> Sounds like a ad above me. They obviously know how to read a brochure. The machine is cheap and it is Chinese. Please use the search button as Chinese machines have been discussed many times here.


You are correct. I was wondering why they decided to quote the front page. Do you have any recommendations for commercial embroidery machines?


----------



## IKnowaGuyDesigns (Jan 21, 2016)

digitizingninjas said:


> Advertisement should be removed, the person looking for actual advice



Thank you! Do you know anything about this machine? Or a good starter commercial machine?


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

I believe that you get what you pay for! And need to have great access to service and advice. I would, therefore, make the widest detour ever around a cheap Chinese machine like that. I can text my Tajima man at any time with a question and get a rapid solution. JMPO


----------



## IKnowaGuyDesigns (Jan 21, 2016)

Can your repair the Tajima yourself or do you have to have a tech do it?


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

There actually hasn't been a time when he hasn't walked me thru a problem, except for when I busted the recip , then he came out.


----------

